# It's official...moving to Georgia next year.



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

First off, Happy Thanksgiving. OK, now that I've got that out of the way... Looking for some general info and a bit about cycling. I will be working at Naval Air Station Atlanta (yes, I know it's closing), what used to be called Dobbins Air Force Base. For those who don't know, this is smack dab in between Marietta and Smyrna. For those in the know, where do you recommend I live? By the way, I'm married and have a toddler. I'd say that I'd do a max of a 30 minute commute by car. We're going to go check out the area before we move, but I'm just trying to get a feel for things. For instance, as an example, could I live in Alpharetta and make it to work in 30 minutes? Is the traffic bad? Would I even want to live in Alpharetta? How's Marietta? Kennesaw? By the way, I'm looking at a map right now and picking off some towns...it's not like I know the area or anything.

It might help if I tell you what I'm looking for. First off, I don't want to live "IN" the city. No downtown Atlanta type of atmosphere. No condo's, apartments, crazy traffice, etc. On the flipside, I don't want to live in the sticks either. I guess it would be your typical suburbia that I'm looking for. Clean, safe, and conveniently located to stores, parks, things to keep the kid occupied. Got a budget of $250K for a house. 

Also, gotta factor in the riding. I race, like to ride with fast groups, and would like to leave on bike from the house if possible. If not, no worries...I live in New Orleans and can't ride at all unless I drive 30 minutes. Being relatively close to group rides/training races would be awesome. Anything like this going on in the area of NW Atlanta?

Anyway, lemme have it! Thanks.


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd check around Vinings. Or you could go up 75 a bit to the Acworth/Cherokee Co area.


----------



## 21switchbacks (Aug 6, 2004)

I work in Alpharetta and I don't think you can count on getting over to Dobbins in 30 minutes (especially during rush hour). This whole area north of Atlanta is on big, giant packed-in suburb and traffic is pretty brutal everywhere.

One thing to keep in mind is the Silver Comet trail. If you haven't heard of it, its a bike path that starts in the Smyrna/Vinings area and goes all the way into Alabama. While it can get a little crowded on nice days toward the eastern end, overall the riding is pretty good. When I've ridden on it I have had no problem averaging ~20MPH without being a danger to walkers, rollerbladers, etc.

Riding the roads in the Smyrna area is going to a personal choice. Some people do it but I would not (especially during the week). As Whit suggested, I live up 75/575 in the Woodstock/Hickory Flat area and the riding up here is pretty good.

Check out http://www.sadlebred.com to get an idea of some of the group rides around Atlanta.


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

thanks for the info. checked out vinings...seems a bit over my budget of $250K. 90% of what I found in smyrna was condo's...seems really "packed in" in that area. found a lot of nice houses in marietta at my price. is marietta a nice place to live? 

hey, 21switchbacks, checked out the woodstock area. same thing as marietta...lots of nice houses that i can afford. what would you estimate the commute to dobbins as?


----------



## cyclefiend2000 (Nov 14, 2005)

i used to live in gwinnett county and the question i have is can you get anywhere in 30 mins? i couldnt. i take that back .... i could get to publix in less than 30 mins most days, but it was only 1/4 mi from the house.

from my experience the closer to the perimeter you live the more the houses cost. i lived in suwanee (about 20 miles from perimeter) and the houses were in the $250k price range (that was 3 yrs ago). even as far out as dacula houses were in the $150-200k range (and that is truely in the sticks).

i am not 100% familiar with the NW suburbs, but i lived only 7 miles from work and on a good day it was 40 min one way. average day was closer to an hour. i think i could have walked it quicker but as there were no sidewalks i didnt want to chance it.

of course my opinions may be somewhat tainted as i hated living there and was much happier once i moved.


----------



## ThePorge (Nov 11, 2005)

*N. Atlanta riding*

IMHO you're going to have a bit of a tuff time keeping a 30 min. commute and good riding. Personally, I think the riding in Marietta, Vinnings, Smyrna, or Kennesaw sucks. Somedays it is actually not a lot better where I'm at (Hickory Flat), most people in Ga. would just run you off the road if they thought they could get away with it. I live at exit 11 (Sixes Rd.) and 575 and I wouldn't want to live any father south than that. I also work very close (less than 1 mile) to Dobbins and it usually takes me 45 minutes to get to work leaving the house at 6 in the morning. They are also building houses out here very quickly so I would suspect commute times and congestion to go up as time passes.

Now for the good news...If you're not being run off the road there is a good bit of nice riding that I can get to from my garage. Also, it you ever feel like doing some serious climbing (3~7 miles varying from 5% up to 20%+) North Ga has some good loops that are a hour to a hour and a half away.

Just one last thought. I've done my share of rides in the Vinnings and Marietta area and there are some strong boys down thata way that should be able to give you all you can handle and show you the best riding to be had in that area. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Email me about riding and living in Smyrna....I live right in the heart of it, and there are some really good neighborhoods and riding if you know where to look, ride, etc. I can also give you a few good realtor references. Living in Smyrna, I could be at NAS in 15 minutes in the morning. 

sttarlite at hotmail dot com

of course...www.southeasterncycling.com for EVERYTHING cycling in Atlanta.


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*I agree, Atlanta riding sucks*

But you might be able to live in the Highway 92 (Holcomb Bridge Road) and 575 area, more towards I-75. I think they call that Woodstock and you should be able to get to Dobbins in a reasonable amount of time. That area is really starting to build up fast.


----------



## ThePorge (Nov 11, 2005)

*This might interest ya*

http://webpages.charter.net/fobusek/NGA-fr1.htm


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

Porge: cool, man. that's an awesome site. can't wait.


----------



## ThePorge (Nov 11, 2005)

*Stones/Rocks*

On the Dahlonega portion remember to toss a stone on Princess Trahlyta's grave (Hwy 60 and Hwy 19/9) as you pass and she will keep you safe on your ride. You'll need all the protection you can get from the crotch rockets that frequent the twisty roads.


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

I live on the east side of Atlanta in Stone Mountain and would have no problem finding a nice house for $150k. I know that the north side is more expensive but depending on what you are looking for you shouldn't have any problem finding a house for $250k. I would also check out some areas closer to the perimeter. You'd be going against traffic.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

*bump*

I'm going to be moving to the Smyrna area at the end of the month and from what it sounds like, I can't say I'm all too thrilled with the traffic reports from everyone.. ha. But, I too am going to be looking around the are for some people to ride with. Are there any recommended shops nearby that have group rides? Fortunately, I'm not looking for a house, rather an apartment or studio. So, I ask, any nice places in the area I should check out? Otherwise, I'm excited about the hills! I finally get to climb something after 4 years in Florida. Originally, I live in Maryland which was nice. Then, I came to Florida and hello long flats. Rather boring..


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Group rides, etc. listed on my website at http://www.southeasterncycling.com. Look for the Atlanta Cycling-Vinings rides. They are about 10 minutes from Smyrna. Yep, traffic sucks. You'll eventually get over it.


----------

